# M 9540 steering issue



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

This tractor steers very hard. Has front wheel assist. I have unhook tierods and wheels turn easily by hand so I know there is no binding. Don't know really what else to look for. Where can I check for steering pressure????


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When was the last time you greased the outboard king Pins? Mine get greased every 10 meter hours. Your steering is hydrostatic with oil supplied by the auxillary hydraulic pump. You need the Workshop manual to ascertain the correct working pressure (or call your dealer) but I believe you have other issues.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

It get greased regularly. Thanks for the reply SidecarFlip.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Checked the WSM. Between 1777 psi and 2230 psi measured at the steering hose at the front axle (either hose). Looks to me like the same controller I have on my M9's. You'll need a liquid filled pressure gauge and if it isn't up to pressure you have pump issues.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Does this tractor have a priority valve and if so where would it be located?? I will check the pressure but it will be a week or so before I can get back to it. Thanks again SidecarFlip


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'll have to look this afternoon. Is this a cab unit or an open station? It makes a difference.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Has a cab


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Then your actuator and valve are on top of the engine (just like my M9). Per chance in the universal joint on the steering shaft hanging up. Mine is greaseable though hard to reach.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Steering valve on top of engine was bad. Pressure at steering lines was 2450 psi. But the valve turned very hard. New valve turns like a dream, very easy😃


----------

